# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  bford903 Design Thread

## bford903

I'll be posting things related to my jewelry work on this thread from now on. 



I've entered into the Elle Magazine Jewelry Contest on Pinshape. I'll be posting links to my entries below and I encourage everyone to take a look, and if you enjoy what you see, please give it a Like on Pinshape.
Guidelines of the contest are 1. Made in Silver 2. No Gemstones 3. Must be in line with current Elle Jewelry line

The line I've created is in the style of Elle Jewelry and depicts common superstitions in modern society. Very simple, contemporary designs. 

https://pinshape.com/items/4201-3d-p...-umbrella-ring

https://pinshape.com/items/4204-3d-p...-knock-on-wood

https://pinshape.com/items/4203-3d-printed-clover-ring

https://pinshape.com/items/4202-3d-printed-ladder-ring


Enjoy!

----------


## bford903

Texas Motor Speedway! This is the logo from the Texas Motor Speedway. This will be made into cufflinks and lapel pins.

----------


## bford903

The recessed areas of the logo will be filled with enamel.

----------


## bford903

Here's an earlier piece. I designed a truss rod cover for my Epiphone Les Paul Custom and had it printed at Shapeways. The second picture is after installation. 

I had been watching the new season of Ink Master on Spike so the design came out kinda tattoo-ish.

----------


## bford903

Here's an older piece. We needed a taxi cab charm to be handed out as prizes for a charity fundraiser. After rewatching "Taxi Driver" starring Robert De Niro, I came up with this. For someone who'd only made jewelry in the CAD software, I was pretty happy with it. I made a brass one for myself. Here it is next to a 1920 penny I found the other day.

----------


## bford903

Wonderful. Pictures have vanished. :Confused: 

Not to worry.
Here's the old ones minus one I can't find. 

Speedway Print
IMAG0420.jpg

Truss Rod Cover
10517593_535062069953704_6567920225358286281_n.jpg

IMAG0250.jpg

----------


## bford903

Printed prototype next to finished product. 

IMAG0352.jpg

----------


## bford903

I made this piece after a trip to the Kimball Art Museum in Fort Worth TX to see the Samurai Armor exhibit. Many design elements from the samurai armor are incorporated into the design. 

IMAG0328.jpg

----------


## bford903

This piece has a bit of a history lesson with it. This is my interpretation of a Memento Mori piece. Memento Mori is defined as the medieval Latin theory and practice of reflection on mortality, especially as a means of considering the vanity of earthly life and the transient nature of all earthly goods and pursuits. For my memento mori ring, I chose a coin ring with the depiction of a Hobo Nickel. During the Great Depression, artisans who were out of work would take the Buffalo Nickel and carve designs into it, usually with a sharpened nail or other engraving instrument, and trade them for food, drink, or a place to sleep. A popular design was to carve away the facial features of the indian head to look like a skull. My Hobo Nickel design depicts the skeleton of a typical working-class man, top-hat and trench coat, with a watch dial background. The ring itself is a signet ring with the outside surfaces cut away to show the mechanisms underneath. The mechanisms are not functional, purely decorative. However, this piece has a lot of subtext about the nature of work, time, money, survival, the things just below the surface you never realize are there, and why we do the things we do. There are some elements that are personal to me as well, such as the "1982" on the nickel.

SB-HoboNickel1.jpg

sbhb2_side1.jpg

sbhb3_side2.jpg

sbhb1.jpg

----------


## bford903

Here's a piece where 3D-printing saved a lot of time and hand fabrication. The customer wanted a large ballerina ring but she wanted the cluster to be removable so she could wear it as a pendant. The bail is on a hinge and acts as a locking mechanism on the ring. When you want to wear it as a pendant, unhook the bail underneath and the cluster slides off. The pics were mid-polish so there's still a few rough spots. I'm pretty bad about taking pictures of my finished pieces. 

IMAG0187.jpg

IMAG0186.jpg

IMAG0189.jpg

----------


## bford903

Not a piece of design, but a bit of nostalgia. This is the first printer I ever used. My introduction into 3D-printing. This is a Solidscape T66BT 3D Printer. It's got dual-extruders printing a castable build material and soluble support material. The support material is needed because the build material is very fragile and breaks easily. These machines can be very temperamental. At the time this picture was taken, I was trying to fix one of the jets. For those who are unaware, or weren't born yet, that operating system on the computer is called DOS. Used during the pre-internet days. Great...I feel old now.

IMAG0009.jpg

----------

